# Qj 4x4



## its rhyss (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone know if its a good 4x4 to buy, looking to buy a 4x4 and 5x5/6x6, and seen as V cube don't do a 4x4, and the Qj i have found for a reasonable price, I wondered if anyone has any experience with it and can say their views.
Thanks


----------



## Erzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a mini QJ. It's good, but it loosens easily in solves so I have to push on the centers to retighten it. Sometimes the core misaligns too, which is pretty hard to fix quickly. Not very good corner cutting, but it is fast so if you are accurate it's good.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 22, 2011)

Qj 4x4 is good.but  mf8 4x4 is better


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 23, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it, mine was fine at first but it soon got very loose, now you can take out an edge piece even without turning a face. There are several choices of spring structure mechanisms now, the shengshou is about the same price as the QJ.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 23, 2011)

QJ's 4x4s break easily and get really loose. But for the price is worth it (if you plan to solve it occasionally and NEVER drop it or force a turn, that is).


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you want something that NEVER pops, and feels akwardly overshootingly loose but locks up like a beach, then go for it.
I'd say go for a Ghost Hand 4x4...or shengshou...basically the same thing. (WARNING....these multi pop terribly) but if you love the feel of an AV 3x3 then get either of those two. Dayan mf8 if you have larger hands. X cube if you want overall best and really feel like blowing some cash.

I need a dayan mf8


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 23, 2011)

a tiled one is illegal for competition.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 23, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> a tiled one is illegal for competition.


 
Wrong


----------



## anuradha (Mar 23, 2011)

its rhyss said:


> Anyone know if its a good 4x4 to buy, looking to buy a 4x4 and 5x5/6x6, and seen as V cube don't do a 4x4, and the Qj i have found for a reasonable price, I wondered if anyone has any experience with it and can say their views.
> Thanks


 
My QJ Mini 4x4 became loose very quickly. I broke in which may have sped it, but I am sure that sooner or later it was bound to happen. The ball structure has a screw but it is not for tightening, so now the cube is only used for display purposes. 

I don't have a regular QJ 4x4.


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 23, 2011)

Qjs are fragile. like extremely fragile. if u want a decent cheap cube get shenshou 4x4 from lightake for less then $10 with shipping. if u want the best 4x4 get xcube for like $40-$50


----------



## its rhyss (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 23, 2011)

Awkward to handle.
It's fast, but loose.
Locks up way too much.
You can get decent times, but there are better 4x4s out there.


----------



## Cuber5434 (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a QJ 4x4. It broke the first day i had it. Other people seem to like them though.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 26, 2011)

My QJ is good but pops still get 2:00-3:00 min rather than 4:30-6:00 on rubik which poped like 15 time on a solve and is slow.


----------



## theace (Mar 26, 2011)

It's decent if you aren't too fast. Turns VERY well. Glides actually. Cutting isn't all to good causing lockups. Mine never popped. It broke though.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Way too loose....has a very short "good" period. Plastic is crappy (prone to snapping) I'd say get something else.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jun 10, 2011)

are these competition illegal?
cause I hava one.
http://shop.rubiker.ir/image/cache/2010414829398939-400x400.jpg


----------



## irontwig (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes they're legal.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a regular white tiled one. I really don't think they are legal. There are "QJ" tiles on each corner. It's fine though because I hate it.


----------



## Lochran (Jun 10, 2011)

have a pillowed version and it is not good so i recommend the shengshou 4x4


----------



## Genesis (Jun 10, 2011)

I brought a pillowed one weeks ago and one of the piece of the core broke on the 5th solve


----------



## nerd (Jun 10, 2011)

my qj 4x4 works like a "gem" its my first and it is a really good cube, i have used quite a few 4x4's and this one is the best.
*A cheaper and easier alternative to buying a new cube is to buy a core, i forget where i saw it but i have seen them*


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 10, 2011)

i like qj mini too


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jun 11, 2011)

so which one is it?
legal or illegal?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd pass on the QJ. If you don't want to spend alot of money, go with the ShengShou. It's cheap and is a really good 4x4. However, if you are willing to spend the money, go with a X-Cube.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'd rather spend an extra $7 to get a Dayan that actually won't suck like the ShengShou.


 
For me, the popping on the Dayan gets too annoying. After I lubed it and broke it in, it was just as good as my ShengShou, but still exploded. On the first day I got it, the cube exploded 4 or 5 times...


----------



## CubeCraze (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw a 4x4x4 at a chinese toystore. I suppose its a knock-off of another knock-off. It was only 2.99. If you can find a chinese toystore that sells cubes, it wouldn't hurt to try those. Sometimes there actually good.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yes, well that's what the screws are there for.



I tightened the screws. Alot. Still got ridiculous pops and explosions.


----------

